# Hello from Tijuana



## Pacotj (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Brothers, I'm new in the forum and hoping to learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard Brother!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome brother.  

Now it's time for you to provide us with more light.

God Bless ... jwhoff


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## tomgndallas (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola and Bienvenidos Brother. I lived in San Diego 10 years before moving to Dallas TX. I have spent quite a bit of time south of the border, Tijuana, Ensenada, Rosarito (wow that placed changed), and Cabo. 

Take care and stay off Cohuilla...lol..

Tom G


----------



## Pacotj (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Brother tomgndallas and to all who welcome me to the forum. It's nice to know you lived in San Diego. I'm planning to move later this year to San Diego in Escondido. 

Currently I am a MM from a Rito Nacional Mexicano lodge. 

And yes the violance and kidnappings are the reasons I'm moving. 

I'm glad to hear you know very well Baja and I'm learning a lot from you brothers of Texas. 

Regards.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 19, 2011)

Pacotj said:


> Hello Brother tomgndallas and to all who welcome me to the forum. It's nice to know you lived in San Diego.
> I'm glad to hear you know very well Baja


 
A month in LaPaz during the winter of '84. When I left Houston it was less than 10 degrees. When I got to Los Mochos it was 68 degress and the sun was splashing into the Sea of Cortez. One Aero Mexico DC-9 and three total passangers later I was having a nitecap at _Carlos_ on the beaches of LaPaz. Warm desert and cool sea breezes with good beer kept me there 39 glorious days. 

Have you seen _Biahia del Muerto? Muey buento!_ The snorkling and fresh roasted lobster are fine! We stayed in old fisherman shacks on a few of the islands left there for the next visitor. Was nearly shipwrecked by a pregant big gray whale near one of the islands. Man, that's some serious displacement brother! Serious displacement!

I saw early signs of the cartel at work during those days and am very sorry for the current state of affairs. Back then the only folks I saw carryng guns were the green local authorities and the blue army boys. Mexico, a peaceful people in a beautiful country, is getting a bad wrap now because of the criminal element. I pray often for your deliverance.


----------

